# Britain's Cutest Hamster?



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm tempted to get a hamster after seeing over 50 contestants for the title.

http://www.viovet.co.uk/images/manual_uploads/1360171337178.png


----------



## Earchiehillier (Feb 28, 2013)

Hamsters are the cutest and the sweetest. You shouldn't doubt about getting one.


----------



## Babbo (Feb 6, 2013)

Hamsters are great pets ;-) and are very cute!!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes Hamster are awesome pets I have one and she is soo cute she comes right out on my hand and I pet her and talk to her she loves to be with me!!


----------

